# Water Wisteria



## Neso (Aug 16, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone knows if this can tear a betta's fins? And also what can I do to help his fins grow back in and fill out?

I know ammonia can also cause tears, but I have tested this and it's at 0ppm.


----------



## TheTrojanBetta (Jul 4, 2013)

I have water wisteria, and it has never torn Odysseus's fins; rather, he sleeps in it every night and it's one of his favorite places just to relax. Do you have anything else in the tank, any other plants, real or plastic, any rocks, decor, etc.? Perhaps he could have bitten his own fins as well. Do you have a picture?
To help his fins grow back, clean warm water, as well as Stress Coat, should have them as good as new in no time.


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

WW and any natural plant should not tear his fins. Have you checked everything else in the tank like decorations, heater, filter, etc? If you can find a pair of panty hose or similar litghtweight material, run it over everything in the tank that you can. If it snags then it's probably a contributing factor in his fin tears.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Live plants, with a few possible exceptions, do not rip fins. 

Neither does ammonia.


----------



## Neso (Aug 16, 2013)

I only have live plants, no decor or fake plants. Also I don't have rocks or gravel, I have sand and soil.

The tares poped up out of nowhere, but I haven't seen him biting or anything


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

He's probably biting, honestly... You will probably never see it happen.


----------



## Neso (Aug 16, 2013)

I thought they tail bite if they are stressed? He defiantly doesn't seem stressed. Is there anything I can do to stop him from tail biting?


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

I've got two who tail bite just because it's a habit. One started biting before I purchased him because of his terrible pet store cup, and the other is a big double tail who bites when his fins get too long and heavy. He trims them.  

It can be stress, but it can also be boredom, habit, or several other things as well. It's a pain...and it kind of bites because their long beautiful fins are a big part of their attributes...but sometimes it's just not something you can control.


----------



## TheTrojanBetta (Jul 4, 2013)

This is actually something that Odysseus just recently started doing! He first started doing it after getting stressed when I was gone for a few days, but now I think he does it just because he likes being able to swim around without all the extra finnage weighing him down. As long as it doesn't develop into fin rot again it's alright with me, it's growing back slowly and there's not much I can do to keep him from nipping his tail when I'm not there. He seems happy at least. 
I would say just keep an eye on it, and stay on top of your water quality, which it seems like you are.


----------



## Neso (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the input.

I looked at him today and even more of his tail is gone...though I really am starting to think he could care less. I'm going to keep an eye on him to ensure it doesn't develop into anything, but other than that I'll just leave it be since there really is nothing I can do.


----------

